# dog has eaten fruit cake



## laurahair (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm waiting for the on-call vet to call me, Tess has eaten a small fruit cake sometime after 3pm. It was roughly 250g, the equivalent of a few slices I suppose.
Can anyone tell me what to expect? Is it too late to induce vomiting? Will she need to be admitted?

(and before anyone asks, I know she shouldn't have been able to get it, totally my fault, I under-estimated her and didn't think she would be able to get up that high  )


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

they will most likely tell you to keep a close eye on her, depending on her weight/size. she should be fine, maybe some vomiting and diarrhea. these things sometimes happen, don't beat yourself up over it, the vet will call you back soon and let you know what's what


----------



## laurahair (Apr 21, 2011)

thank-you, she just called me and said as she is a medium sized dog and it was a small cake she doesn't anticipate any problems. Just to keep an eye on her for a couple of days, which is a bit of a concern as I go on holiday monday and she is going to stay with a friend, however I am holidaying in the uk so if anything were to happen I could be home the same day.

Note to self-where food is concerned no container is secure enough and no surface is high enough to leave anything out!!


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

Try not to worry but keep an eye. When I was a kid our irish setters ate two enormous jars of homemade mincemeat my mum had foolishly left on the side ready to make mince pies! They were fine though, no effect at all.m


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

In the US "fruitcake" usually has plenty of raisins - did this one have raisins? If it did I wouldn't risk it, I'd peroxide the dog - outside, that stuff works fast!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

laurahair said:


> I'm waiting for the on-call vet to call me, Tess has eaten a small fruit cake sometime after 3pm. It was roughly 250g, the equivalent of a few slices I suppose.
> Can anyone tell me what to expect? Is it too late to induce vomiting? Will she need to be admitted?
> 
> (and before anyone asks, I know she shouldn't have been able to get it, totally my fault, I under-estimated her and didn't think she would be able to get up that high  )


The cake itself shouldn't be a problem, raisins and sultanas and grapes can cause problems in some dogs. Its an anomaly and no one knows why some dogs get a toxic effect from them and others don't, last info I read there doesn't seem to be a distinct quantity involved either.

Early symptoms and more severe symptoms are below:-

What are the symptoms of grape or raisin toxicity?

grape_and_raisin_toxicity_in_dogs_2*The most common early symptom of grape or raisin toxicity is vomiting, usually within a couple of hours after ingestion. Next, the dog may develop diarrhea, excessive thirst, excessive urination or lethargy.*

Acute kidney failure from a toxic dose of grapes or raisins will usually develop within 1-3 days. Symptoms of kidney failure include vomiting, diarrhea, dehydration, abdominal pain, and tremors or seizures. If the toxicity progresses, the kidneys will shut down and the dog will not produce any urine. The dog may develop foul breath (its breath will have the odor of urine) and in some cases ulcers may form on the gums at the locations where the salivary ducts drain. As the kidney failure progresses, the dog's blood pressure will elevate dramatically and the dog will usually lapse into a coma.

Full info

Grape and Raisin Toxicity in Dogs | VCA Animal Hospitals


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

In wonder if "they" did a poll.. Has your dog nabbed something to eat they shouldn't? what the result would be.. probably around 99%. Don't fret too much, been there, done that. Lesson learned and at least it wasn't something that bad and not likely to have any effect just keep an eye out.


----------

